# Finland in trouble



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

As they should be shame on them to have to abuse your dog to get what u want. Horrible all the way around and the poor dog’s.
If anyone does this to their dog you should be shot. 


Tili suljettu / Account Suspended


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Finland temporarily bans all bite sports


Back with more news in the dog world. Again, all credits to the original author. The link to view the video in this article is here : https://newsnowfinland.fi/domestic/kennel-club-announces-ban-on-guard-dog-hobby-training-after-horrific-videos-reveal-abuse The Finnish Kennel Club...




www.germanshepherds.com


----------

